# This Is Why It’s Good to Work Two Apps



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Last night I was logged into UE and DD. These requests came in at the same time.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ethical multi-apping is the way to go. Your example is a good one.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Last night I was logged into UE and DD. These requests came in at the same time.
> View attachment 518302


What the hell? $2.61 for 4.5 miles. Means 0 tip.
Leave that customer to starve to death.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Last night I was logged into UE and DD. These requests came in at the same time.
> View attachment 518302
> View attachment 518303
> View attachment 518303


What part of the $2.61 is the tip?!?! :roflmao: Man, that's hilarious.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> Last night I was logged into UE and DD. These requests came in at the same time.
> View attachment 518302
> View attachment 518303
> View attachment 518303


Try to run three. A lot more chances for a good delivery, and almost no down time.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Bon Jovi said:


> Try to run three. A lot more chances for a good delivery, and almost no down time.


UE is my primary, Grubhub is secondary, and DoorDash is tertiary.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> What the hell? $2.61 for 4.5 miles. Means 0 tip.
> Leave that customer to starve to death.


 I totally agree with that! As long as the scumbags get their food they could care less!! 
The one who pays the most go for it!! Forget the a-hole that isn't gonna tip you anyway!! I say "let the cheap scumbags starve".


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> I totally agree with that! As long as the scumbags get their food they could care less!!
> The one who pays the most go for it!! Forget the a-hole that isn't gonna tip you anyway!! I say "let the cheap scumbags starve".


Exactly, the one who pays better go for it. Think about that we could miss bigger fish while doing that shit delivery.
I never accept the trip where I could make $1 per mile. plus $2 ( except I am middle of no where after drop off food I want to get to business area without having dead mile). I just decline those trips. Then I got the better deal within 3 minutes.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

After taking that uber one and if you would've gotten an add on for $1.50 for another mile, that probably would have made you happier.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Hard pass at anything under $9. How is this not the 1st commandment?


----------

